# fink won't install on leopard, curl timeout



## subatomic (Mar 16, 2008)

I've updated to Leopard and am reinstalling all apps, however I'm having a time with fink. Since there is not yet a binary for 10.5 I need to compile the latest version. After configuration it wants to download tarballs with curl but always times out.

curl: (6) name lookup timed out
### execution of curl failed, exit code 6
Downloading the file "dpkg_1.10.21.tar.gz" failed.

I installed wget from MacPorts but I don't know where to tell fink to use wget instead of curl. I could edit fink.conf but only after fink is installed. Does anyone know which script to edit before running ./bootstrap?


----------

